

MetaLab Launches Design Capital Program for Startups - alibosworth
http://blog.metalabdesign.com/post/27443428863/introducing-design-capital

======
benwerd
Neat. I'd like to see more of this kind of thing. Rather than throwing money
at a problem, take an idea with promise and fill in the gaps with high quality
production. The end result is a much more valuable product / company,
advertising for your core skills, and a winning situation for everyone.

It also brings the emphasis back to products over abstract capital, which is
great.

------
baradoy
FYI: The DNS for kiind.me is just propagating. We'll be up shortly.

